# Inoligrnous Chinese searchlight.



## Master-chip (Jul 11, 2010)

Hello,

I have a Chinese spotlight that doubles as a lantern. The brand is "Doubleduty Searchlight". It is similar a coffee maker or a U.F.O. searchlight.
The power 1W LED is very similar to the one in the SureFire L4 I DIDN'T MODIFY IT, but both do 100 LUMENS! The LED has an heatsink on the back of the reflector.
This searchlight has a Li-Po battery of 3.6V 1500mAh, and comes with a charger rated at 300mA.

Here you go,

Spotlight,






Spotlight,





Inside,





Inside,





Lantern beamshot,





Beamshot,





Comparing with a SureFire L4,





Beamshot comparing to the L4




that on the right is the SureFire L4 and that one on the left is the Doubleduty Searchlight,

and charger



.

Nice uhhh?

Regards to all!

Master-chip.


----------



## Linger (Jul 11, 2010)

What does 'Inoligrnous' mean to you?
puzzled,
Linger


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 11, 2010)

I'd rather have the L4 and the coffee pot... and a Websters dictionary. (What does "Inoligrnous" mean?)
Why is your dining room table+chairs in the bathroom? Why does your dining room have ceramic bathroom tile on the walls?


----------



## DavyCrockett (Jul 11, 2010)

"inoligrnous" {ee nore liger nus} Old Chinese word for Enormous Coffe/Flashlight Maker. Comes from the Latin: enormumus, magnus, maximous.

Very nice piece.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 11, 2010)

Interesting mod possibilities here.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 11, 2010)

yes, keep the battery and throw away the LED array and replace with a few crees


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 11, 2010)

Probably should swap out the LiPo cell too... 1500ah isn't much by todays standards.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 11, 2010)

might as well just pick up a nicer looking coffeemaker and start over then.


----------



## Sgt. LED (Jul 11, 2010)

Ah but the fun's in the doin'!


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 12, 2010)

10:00 Sorry I habd a brokehn keyboardd.
10:24 I just bought a new one.

In the title of the thread, I meant to say "Indigenous Chinese Searchlight" in the sense that my searchlight is indigenous, it means that has been designed from Chinese engineers for the Chinese market.

Master-chip.


----------



## Master-chip (Jul 12, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Why is your dining room table+chairs in the bathroom? Why does your dining room have ceramic bathroom tile on the walls?


 

Here in Italy we have ceramic tiles even in the kitchen.

Master-chip.


----------



## DM51 (Jul 12, 2010)

Master-chip said:


> 10:00 Sorry I habd a brokehn keyboardd.
> 10:24 I just bought a new one.


LOL. "Inoligrnous" had me reaching for my dictionary...


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 12, 2010)

Master-chip said:


> Here in Italy we have ceramic tiles even in the kitchen.
> 
> Master-chip



Ah OK then..."BONJOURNO!!!", and welcome to CPF.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 12, 2010)

Go to your first post and correct your thread title.

Bill


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 12, 2010)

DM51 said:


> LOL. "Inoligrnous" had me reaching for my dictionary...



that's Godzilla's sophisticated cousin


----------



## Illum (Jul 12, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> Why is your dining room table+chairs in the bathroom? Why does your dining room have ceramic bathroom tile on the walls?



if I had to guess he is in his bomb shelter basement where a strong cup of joe is preferred 

modding is possible, but it might be limited by its [or lack of] heatsinking capability


----------



## SunFire900 (Jul 12, 2010)

I believe the word he (Master-chip) meant to use, but misspelled, is Inglourious. It is a non-word that was used in the title of the movie "Inglourious Basterds", although I may be wrong about his intentions.


----------



## Colorblinded (Jul 12, 2010)

DM51 said:


> LOL. "Inoligrnous" had me reaching for my dictionary...


Haha I didn't reach for the dictionary, I was reaching for my drink to make sure it hadn't been spiked with something!


----------



## 500N (Jul 12, 2010)

SunFire900 said:


> I believe the word he (Master-chip) meant to use, but misspelled, is Inglourious. It is a non-word that was used in the title of the movie "Inglourious Basterds", although I may be wrong about his intentions.




I agree, that's what I thought he was trying to use,
except it is "_Inglorious" !!!

LOL


_


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 12, 2010)

Illum said:


> if I had to guess he is in his bomb shelter basement where a strong cup of joe is preferred



LOL... I was thinking the same thing... that coffee pot, the little tea kettle look like something from the previous century.

Whats that movie where Cristopher Walkin plays a fanatic engineer and he forced his family (Brendan Frazier) to live in an underground bomb shelter for 20 years...


----------



## Black Rose (Jul 12, 2010)

DM51 said:


> LOL. "Inoligrnous" had me reaching for my dictionary...


I was assuming it was inglorious misspelled :shrug:


----------



## richardcpf (Jul 12, 2010)

Typical chinese product -huge reflector and tiny power led. why dont just use a 25mm TIR.


----------



## Illum (Jul 13, 2010)

richardcpf said:


> Typical chinese product -huge reflector and tiny power led. why dont just use a 25mm TIR.



because you can't coat it like a plastic cone with a film of glossy metal like and call it a finished product:laughing:


----------



## rob3rto (Jul 27, 2010)

kramer5150 said:


> LOL... I was thinking the same thing... that coffee pot, the little tea kettle look like something from the previous century.



Its not a tiny tea kettle, its a stove top espresso maker. No better way of making great tasting coffee!


----------



## Illum (Jul 27, 2010)

rob3rto said:


> Its not a tiny tea kettle, its a stove top espresso maker. No better way of making great tasting coffee!



I have one just like it, its created in an era when caffeine drinks haven't been invented


----------



## nbp (Jul 27, 2010)

This thread had me going like this: 

I still don't really know what it's about but it's hysterical. :thinking:


----------



## mdocod (Jul 27, 2010)

A 6V 300mA wall wort transformer is only a charger in-so-much as it could accidentally be used to charge something incorrectly...

I'm very curious as to whether or not they included the actual charger inside the flashlight, mostly from a concern about safety standpoint. 

Eric


----------

